
How Citus rebalances your data - craigkerstiens
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2018/02/01/how-citus-database-rebalances-your-data/
======
aberoham
I vividly remember trying to deal with an "activities" table in
postgresql-8.x, around 2010 or 2011. Every pageview or user action would add a
row. It was a nightmare to shard that schema after the fact, once it had grown
to hundreds of millions of rows and no longer fit into RAM on the largest
machine Softlayer could sell us. We eventually enlisted the help of the core
PG team and wrote a bad version of what Citus has done with stored procedures.
(In perl!)

If only Citus existed back then. Where the hell were you folks?

